# Phila. PA - M 6yr, O/S B/T, ACCT



## alane (May 14, 2008)

I went to pick up my foster this weekend. When I got to ACCT a gs was just turned in. They had him out in the yard checking him out. This is what I know... He is a OS intact male. The is a classic black and tan. He is very good looking. There might be something wrong with his eyes. He wouldn't look at us. I really don't know.
I do know my rescue doesn't have any more foster homes. If anyone needs any help with him I would be happy to do anything I can.


----------



## westernstar (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Phila. PA. ACCT M 6yr needs out*

For us newer people, what is ACCT (besides accountant), and OS intact male?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Phila. PA. ACCT M 6yr needs out*

ACCT = ? Maybe the shelter where located?
OS = Owner Surrender
Intact = not neutered.


Please when posting don't forget some contact info and links if available. It is hard to locate dog with just city & state.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Phila. PA. ACCT M 6yr needs out*

ACCT is the animal control "wing" of the Pennsylvania SPCA in Philadelphia. They are good about contacting area rescues about dogs needing help. (Hooray for German Shepherd Rescue of SE PA for taking three from there this weekend!)


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Phila. PA. ACCT M 6yr needs out*

contact info: 

Natalie Smith

Manager of Life Saving

Animal Care and Control Team (ACCT) powered by the PSPCA

111 W Hunting Park Ave

Philadelphia, PA 19140

[email protected]


They are good at contacting area rescues but all we can do for him would be eval. The 3rd gs from ACCT was set up as a direct lb adoption. We only had 2 people to foster, me being one. 
The other gs that was pulled had half it's tail and 1 ear cut off. What is wrong with people


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Phila. PA. ACCT M 6yr needs out*

bump


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Phila. PA. ACCT M 6yr needs out*

Any pictures or a link?


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Phila. PA. ACCT M 6yr needs out*

No We were picking up dogs and he was out in the yard with someone that works there. I did not have my camera with me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Phila. PA. ACCT M 6yr needs out*

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Phila. PA. ACCT M 6yr needs out*

bump


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Phila. PA. ACCT M 6yr needs out*

Did all three urgents make it out this weekend?
Do we have more info on this boy?


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Phila. PA. ACCT M 6yr needs out*

If I am following the e-mail trail correctly, yes all three of the other GSDs at this shelter made it out this weekend. One of the white GSDs went directly to an approved adopter and the other two went to fosters with German Shepherd Rescue of SE PA.

We've had an on-going issue with canine influenza and "strep zoo" at the Philadelphia shelters so it's always extra urgent to get them out fast before the "bugs" take hold.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Phila. PA. ACCT M 6yr needs out*

Wonderful news!!!
Any experiences as to what antibiotic works best with the Philly dogs? My foster Lucy (from Philly) has not really been improving on doxicycline and I would like to know if there is an antibiotic that will work better.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Phila. PA. ACCT M 6yr needs out*

I haven't introduced myself formally yet but I am a volunteer with GSR-SP. My current foster from ACCT had a particularlly nasty infection where he has been on Penicillin and Amoxicillin for two weeks and is just in the last few days back to normal. 

There are two different illness coming out of ACCT and the PSPCA (both progression of kennel cough) Strep Zoo and Canine Influenza. Strep Zoo is bacterial and responds well to Penicillin and the Canine Flu is viral and does not repond to antibiotics. A culture can be done for Strep Zoo and the PSPCA is asking for reports on confirmed infections. In both cases, there is a need to watch for secondary illness particularly pneumonia.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Phila. PA. ACCT M 6yr needs out*

Thank you. We switched Lucy to Baytril and she seems to be responding - or the illness has run its course. I just received the e-mail from the shelter about the two diseases, which is why I was hoping someone would have experience as to which antibiotics work. Good to know that Penicillin and Amoxicillin work too. Lucy had nasty nasal discharge.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Phila. PA. ACCT M 6yr needs out*

Mack has been having so pretty bad discharge too. I have been washing his bed every two days and wiping his nose constantly. That seems to have subsided now. This is my second foster who has had this sickness from ACCT but this one was definitely worse than my first last year. 

If you have any questions, feel free to ask! From what I have seen with my own (and others in our group) they are feeling better in about a week and back to 100% after two weeks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Phila. PA. ACCT M 6yr needs out*

bump


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Phila. PA. ACCT M 6yr needs out*

Any updates on this boy?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Phila. PA. ACCT M 6yr needs out*

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Phila. PA. ACCT M 6yr needs out*

bump from page 2


----------

